# Desert tortoise pictures needed for Sulcata care guide!



## TechnoCheese (Sep 20, 2019)

Im currently putting together a Sulcata care guide for the reptile site I moderate (which I may be posting here), and I need pictures of desert tortoise nuchal scutes and legs. I’m doing a section of differentiating Sulcatas from other tortoises, and I figured I could get some pictures from people here instead of messing with the legality of using google ones 

Obviously any pictures I use will have the owners credited directly under the picture, and no pictures will be claimed as my own.

Pictures from the direct front and top of the tortoise would be best, similar to this



Thank you!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## TechnoCheese (Sep 21, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 280947
> View attachment 280948



Thank you, Yvonne!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 21, 2019)

I know these are not the type of pics you ask for but desert tortoises and sulcatas eyes are very different.


The first pic is a male and the second is female, Just another way to distinguish them from sulcatas.


----------



## Kenno (Sep 21, 2019)

Duncan, at least 85 years old! 
Enjoying a sprinkler.


----------



## ascott (Sep 21, 2019)

Turtulas-Len said:


> I know these are not the type of pics you ask for but desert tortoises and sulcatas eyes are very different.
> View attachment 280964
> View attachment 280965
> 
> The first pic is a male and the second is female, Just another way to distinguish them from sulcatas.



Super different...every time I see those those eyes I fall in love with this species all over again....mmm, gorgeous.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Sep 21, 2019)

Thanks, those eyes definitely are different!


----------



## TechnoCheese (Sep 21, 2019)

Kenno said:


> View attachment 281010
> 
> 
> Duncan, at least 85 years old!
> Enjoying a sprinkler.



Duncan is quite the cutie!


----------



## DesertGirl (Sep 22, 2019)

TechnoCheese said:


> Im currently putting together a Sulcata care guide for the reptile site I moderate (which I may be posting here), and I need pictures of desert tortoise nuchal scutes and legs. I’m doing a section of differentiating Sulcatas from other tortoises, and I figured I could get some pictures from people here instead of messing with the legality of using google ones
> 
> Obviously any pictures I use will have the owners credited directly under the picture, and no pictures will be claimed as my own.
> 
> ...


----------



## Barb madera (Sep 27, 2019)

TechnoCheese said:


> Im currently putting together a Sulcata care guide for the reptile site I moderate (which I may be posting here), and I need pictures of desert tortoise nuchal scutes and legs. I’m doing a section of differentiating Sulcatas from other tortoises, and I figured I could get some pictures from people here instead of messing with the legality of using google ones
> 
> Obviously any pictures I use will have the owners credited directly under the picture, and no pictures will be claimed as my own.
> 
> ...


Here are 3 pictures of my tortoise, named Monkee. About 2 yrs old
Barb madera
Thank you


----------



## Dovey (Oct 20, 2019)

TechnoCheese said:


> Im currently putting together a Sulcata care guide for the reptile site I moderate (which I may be posting here), and I need pictures of desert tortoise nuchal scutes and legs. I’m doing a section of differentiating Sulcatas from other tortoises, and I figured I could get some pictures from people here instead of messing with the legality of using google ones
> 
> Obviously any pictures I use will have the owners credited directly under the picture, and no pictures will be claimed as my own.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom (Oct 20, 2019)

Barb madera said:


> Here are 3 pictures of my tortoise, named Monkee. About 2 yrs old


You know this is not a desert tortoise, right?


----------



## Barb madera (Oct 21, 2019)

Tom said:


> You know this is not a desert tortoise, right?


Oh!!!! from barb Madera. My pic is not a desert tortoise??? Is he a sulcata then? I live in AZ just thought he was a desert tortoise. Received hatchling about 1-1/2 yrs ago from someone I know that had so many babies and already had 2-3 liters in those 1-1/2 years. Please confirm. In any case I love him and he has the life, for sure.


----------



## Tom (Oct 21, 2019)

Barb madera said:


> Oh!!!! from barb Madera. My pic is not a desert tortoise??? Is he a sulcata then? I live in AZ just thought he was a desert tortoise. Received hatchling about 1-1/2 yrs ago from someone I know that had so many babies and already had 2-3 liters in those 1-1/2 years. Please confirm. In any case I love him and he has the life, for sure.


You have a sulcata. Care for them is very different than care for a desert tortoise. Here is the sulcata care info:
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-raise-a-healthy-sulcata-or-leopard-version-2-0.79895/
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/for-those-who-have-a-young-sulcata.76744/


----------

